
The FCK DRM initiative - jasonkostempski
https://www.gog.com/news/the_fck_drm_initiative
======
fturco
I agree that DRM is bad. But proprietary software is also bad. And GOG sells a
lot of proprietary software. So I won't join the FCK DRM initiative.

------
Cypher
Oh I Love it! I'm not sure it's going to be effective but it certainly
captures my sentiment.

